
Brian Acton Tells Students to Delete Their FB Profiles - lkasldkf
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/whatsapp-brian-acton-delete-facebook-stanford-lecture
======
merricksb
Versions of this story submitted several times in the past few days with at
least one significant discussion:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&date...](https://hn.algolia.com/?sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=pastWeek&type=story&query=whatsapp%20cofounder)

------
dannykwells
Can this guy stop talking and actually take some action and put his
(substantial, Facebook derived) money where is mouth is? I feel like this is
the same quote I've heard from him over and over.

~~~
ryanpetrich
He's donated $50 million to the Signal Foundation. That sounds like putting
his money where his mouth is to me.

~~~
dannykwells
50 Mil out of 19 billion = 0.2%. Not enough, by a long shot to deserve
accolades for.

~~~
throwaway2019Z
His share wasn't 19 billion. What percent of your net worth have you donated
to causes you support? Is the total anywhere close to .2% of 50 mil?

